# Sedumi - matlab : HELP!!!!



## decoris (7 Avril 2004)

Au secour!!! comment installer sedumi sur mac? les fichiers unix sont non compilés, j'y comprend rien!!!


http://fewcal.uvt.nl/sturm/software/sedumi.html


help please!!!!!


----------



## plumber (7 Avril 2004)

Terminal

cd mes sources

./configure --help

./configure --prefix=/usr/local --infodir=/usr/local/share/info --mandir=/usr/local/share/man --statedir=/usr/local/share et les autres options ?

puis

make (&amp;&amp; make test si il y a)

sudo make install


si t'as rien dans le local

sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/bin
sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/lib
sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/libexec
sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/include
sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/share
sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/share/info
sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/share/man


----------



## decoris (10 Avril 2004)

merci pour ta réponse, mais ça ne marche pas  :

ibook:/Volumes/Files/Programs/SeDuMi105 cew$ ./configure --help
-bash: ./configure: No such file or directory

ibook:/Volumes/Files/Programs/SeDuMi105 cew$ &amp;&amp; make
-bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&amp;&amp;'

ibook:/Volumes/Files/Programs/SeDuMi105 cew$ make
/Applications/matlab6p5/bin/matlab/bin/mex  -O -DNDEBUG ddot.c sdmauxCone.c sdmauxRdot.c sdmauxScalarmul.c
make: /Applications/matlab6p5/bin/matlab/bin/mex: Command not found
make: *** [ddot.mexsol] Error 127

ibook:/Volumes/Files/Programs/SeDuMi105 cew$ sudo make install
make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

ibook:/Volumes/Files/Programs/SeDuMi105 cew$


----------



## marc_ferraton (13 Avril 2004)

à je crois savoir,

je pense que cette appli se compile avec le compilateur spécifique de matlab -mex-
c'est à dire que tu dois avoir un matlab avec licence déjà actif sur ta machine ( je crois meme que c'est un toolkit matlab - j'ai eu le même probleme sur PC ) (~6000)
tu dois pouvoir, si tu n'as pas la licence sur cette machine, meme le compiler sur un PC avec matlab complet, et ensuite de disposer sur ton mac du runtime de matlab......

sinon as-tu penser à une solution libre (gnu Scilab) ?
j'avais fait quelques essais à mon ancien boulot sous linux, et le mateux de service avait conclu a une inter-adaptabilité suffisante pour des besoins de simulation de process hydrauliques !!!


----------



## marc_ferraton (13 Avril 2004)

d'ailleurs c'est ecris dans la doc de ton lien sedumi
"
...
...
Platforms: Any workstation (UNIX, Windows, Mac) with *Matlab 5 (or later)*. For UNIX systems, an ANSI C-compiler is also needed to build the binaries.
...
...
"
donc si tu veux le compiler sur une autre machine, il te faut à la fois matlab mais aussi le cross compileur C pour ton mac.

bonjour   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon si tu as matlab sur ton mac, il faut donner en parametre à ton make le chemin du compilateur mex

vois peut être le help du makefile, qui te précisera les arguments à passer 
$ make --help
ou alors regardes le fichier Makefile, en général en tête sont définies les variables d'environnement, que l'on corrige en fonction de la configuration de sa machine
par exemple par defaut
PATHTOMEX=/Applications/.......

alors que ton application mex est dans /toto/application...

en tout cas bon courage


----------



## decoris (13 Avril 2004)

j'ai matlab installé (sedumi est en effet un toolkit), mais sur le site ils donne la version windowsw compilée (avec des dll partout) et la version unix non compilée, et j'arrive pas à la compiler... c'est vraiment ralant...
enfin, j'ai fait mon boulot sur un PC, mais franchement, je l'ai mauvaise...


----------



## marc_ferraton (13 Avril 2004)

bon puisque tu as matlab, je pense que ce n'est qu'un probleme de configuration

par exemple


> ibook:/Volumes/Files/Programs/SeDuMi105 cew$ make
> /Applications/matlab6p5/bin/matlab/bin/mex -O -DNDEBUG ddot.c sdmauxCone.c sdmauxRdot.c sdmauxScalarmul.c
> make: /Applications/matlab6p5/bin/matlab/bin/mex: Command not found
> make: *** [ddot.mexsol] Error 127



la commande make se lance et appelle le compilateur mex à partir de 
*/Applications/matlab6p5/bin/matlab/bin/mex*
et te réponds
make: /Applications/matlab6p5/bin/matlab/bin/mex: Command not found

il te faut donc rechercher ou se trouve cette commande mex
$ find / -name "mex*"
..
..

si elle n'est pas au même emplacement, il va falloir reparametres ton Makefile

donc peux-tu verifier tout çà et envoyé les resultats ainsi que le contenu du Makefile ( en privé fichier joint )


----------



## decoris (13 Avril 2004)

merci! en fait le mex était dans matlab6p5/bin/mex!!

je vais essayer comme ça!

merci encore!


----------



## marc_ferraton (14 Avril 2004)

alors ?


----------



## decoris (15 Avril 2004)

ÇA MARCHE PARFAITEMENT!!!!!

merci! c'était vraiment con comme problème...

merci!!!


----------

